# virginia fishing



## handyandy (Feb 1, 2018)

I know there are a number virginia guys on here, figured I'd ask and see if anyone might want to meet up for some fishing. Army has me going to ft lee for about two weeks. I should be able to get out and fish the weekend of feb 10-11. I'm some what familiar with some of the areas of the James and some of the other small rivers and creeks near the base as the Army had me there for four months a couple years ago. I'm game to travel to another area with in reason if anybody might want to try and get on some fish. I know when I was there previously I managed some nice smallies while I was there. So at the very least I will be bringing some rods & tackle to hit some areas around the base I know I can wade/bank fish, debating if it would be worth it to drag boat along or not. Anyways feel free to shoot me a message.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2018)

I grew up one county over from prince george where Ft. Lee is. check out the benjamin harrison bridge, appomatox river, lake chesdin.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2018)

white bank in colonial heights


----------



## handyandy (Feb 2, 2018)

I fished the appotomax a lot when I was there previously caught some good bass out of it in the stretch below the dam. I plan on bringing my waders and some gear at the very least. Not sure I'll bother with dragging the boat as I would get 12mpg in the truck on an 11hr drive vs 26mpg in the old beater subaru.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 6, 2018)

handyandy said:


> I fished the appotomax a lot when I was there previously caught some good bass out of it in the stretch below the dam. I plan on bringing my waders and some gear at the very least. Not sure I'll bother with dragging the boat as I would get 12mpg in the truck on an 11hr drive vs 26mpg in the old beater subaru.




which dam? the one behind lake chesdin or the powerhouse dam in petersburg?


----------



## handyandy (Feb 20, 2018)

from lake chesdan dam on down all the way to the boat launch at the little park near the colonial heights wal mart. When I was there for 5 months a few years ago I launched there and could get all the way up to petersburgh power house dam. That same summer they removed that dam, caught quiet a few bass in that stretch and shad when they were running when I first got there. From the chesdan on down I got some nice smallies and largemouth. This past weekend it was tough fishing up and down temps, when the river was lower when I first got there I managed a fall fish and one little large mouth out of a slower deeper stretch up stream from petersburg.


----------



## handyandy (Feb 20, 2018)

from lake chesdan dam on down all the way to the boat launch at the little park near the colonial heights wal mart. When I was there for 5 months a few years ago I launched there and could get all the way up to petersburgh power house dam. That same summer they removed that dam, caught quiet a few bass in that stretch and shad when they were running when I first got there. From the chesdan on down I got some nice smallies and largemouth. This past weekend it was tough fishing up and down temps, when the river was lower when I first got there I managed a fall fish and one little large mouth out of a slower deeper stretch up stream from petersburg.


----------

